# Downloading M3U audio files



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

My download manager will download MP3 files to my hard drive, but it will not download M3U files. I can stream them, but not get them on my hard drive.

Is there a way to get M3U's on my hard drive? I googled but haven't found anything yet to help me.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

ladycat said:


> My download manager will download MP3 files to my hard drive, but it will not download M3U files. I can stream them, but not get them on my hard drive.
> 
> Is there a way to get M3U's on my hard drive? I googled but haven't found anything yet to help me.


You can play them and record off of your sound card with a program like Fair Stars Recorder or any of a zillion freeware recording programs.

Be advised that not EVERY computer configuration does not support this. I found out the HARD WAY that my new computer does not have an internal microphone (or voice modem). Grrrrrrrrrrr 

donsgal
who won't be buying a Dell next time around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

After further searching, I found out that's a dumb question.

An M3U is not an audio file. It's a text file showing the location of the MP3. So all I have to do is view the M3U's in my text editor to get the actual URL of the MP3's, and then download the MP3's. Which I'm busy doing. 

So I can now get the MP3's from the website that I've been trying to figure out since last night (nothing copyrighted. It's all free domain, so I'm not doing anything illegal).


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

> (nothing copyrighted. It's all free domain, so I'm not doing anything illegal)


Well the music belongs to someone


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

lharvey said:


> Well the music belongs to someone


 It's not music, it's OTR: http://www.freeotrshows.com/


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

if you need the web adress to a good WaReZ bank for music.....

nah nevermind..... dean might slap me again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> if you need the web adress to a good WaReZ bank for music.....
> 
> nah nevermind..... dean might slap me again.


 You need to behave so Dean won't slap you. 

I've never downloaded music illegally. Too risky. And warez sites are full of malware and porn. Blech.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I always behave...

yeah, porn and warz.... blech! me too.

(see dean? I'm being good)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ladycat, there are several otr trading groups on yahoogroups.... I've gotten just about every imaginable otr at one time or another off the groups. They keep the expired 'distributions' in a library, and any member can check them out and copy them.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/oldradioshowsonmp3

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/OTRDAYS/

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

texican said:


> ladycat, there are several otr trading groups on yahoogroups.... I've gotten just about every imaginable otr at one time or another off the groups. They keep the expired 'distributions' in a library, and any member can check them out and copy them.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/oldradioshowsonmp3
> 
> ...


 I've been googling and I'm completely overwhelmed with the number of downloads of OTR available from the internet from various sites (51,000 on one site alone). I've also been listening to streaming OTR radio.

I've found 2 different forums (besides the yahoo groups), and learned there are conventions. It's a really big thing.

I've seen OTR for sale in collections for many years- first on records and cassettes, and then on CD's. But they've always been expensive. I always wanted to collect them, but never could afford it.

But now I find out I can get them for FREE! Sure is a pain to get them on dialup, though.


----------

